# Kotoōshū Katsunori: Please explain the word cülün



## Christo Tamarin

The correct birthplace of Kotoōshū Katsunori is given in the Bulgarian wikipedia version only and probably in the Japanese one(???). It is Джулюница.

The word *cülün* is met in that toponym. It seems to be a Turkish word whose meaning is a kind of plant. I could not find that word in the dictionaries available to me.

Please explain that word.
Thanks.


----------



## dawar

Sorry never heard this word in Turkish. I searched in Ottoman dictionnaries too.

Maybe a linguist can help you.


----------



## Volcano

*Might be gülün?*


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Volcano said:


> *Might be gülün?*


 
If so, what is the meaning of that word then? Because I could not find it either. I found *gülünç.*

On the other hand, I found also the strange word cülünbak which must have the radix *cülün*, I think.

I was told that *cülün *is a kind of plant. Some kind of rose (*gül*)?


----------



## dawar

gül --> rose

gülün --> your rose


----------



## Volcano

Christo Tamarin said:


> If so, what is the meaning of that word then? Because I could not find it either. I found *gülünç.*
> 
> On the other hand, I found also the strange word cülünbak which must have the radix *cülün*, I think.
> 
> I was told that *cülün *is a kind of plant. Some kind of rose (*gül*)?



*Cülünbak means creaky.I don't know whether cülün is a kind of rose.*


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Thanks everybody.

Meanwhile, I have consulted the Bulgarian etymological dictionary (not available online). It is claimed that *cülün* is a word in the local dialect meaning a kind of water plant: Trapa natans. It comes from Turkish *cünül* which underwent metathesis.


----------

